

Crowdsourcing and visualising local noise complaints - dw_me
http://dontwake.me
I have moved house twice in my life to get away from some type of noise. I can finally let other people know before making the same mistake. Currently only in Australia.
======
DigitalSea
An awesome idea. Simple, great execution that doesn't overcomplicate the goal
of the site. People love to review and complain, but I wonder what kind of
implications a site like this could have if people leave false noise
complaints especially if addresses are being publicly posted. While I doubt
reporting noisy homes and businesses could do too much damage, I just wonder
if there is a process in place to have false complaints removed and what that
process looks like?

Great idea. I wish I thought of it.

------
rex_gsd
Great app, typo in partying neighbours. You're missing the y.
[http://dontwake.me/street_review.php?action=search&listi...](http://dontwake.me/street_review.php?action=search&listing_id=24)
\- Clicked on it after searching for brisbane, map in the link shows England.

------
techNONO
Cool! I love a good complaint

